# Mio down, ride thru hell



## birddog520 (Mar 16, 2005)

Floated Mio to McKinley Thursday and Friday. Thursday went as planned except for a little sleet and rain storm. Friday we were to late to call for a car spot from Bob L. so we had the fellow from Gotts do it. In the section of the river where 602 goes along side before Comin's we heard a bunch of shooting. Shot was raining down on the river by the boat as we floated. I yelled and told him that we were there but that did not stop the shooting. the shooting followed us down the river with at least 12 shots while we were in range over a 100 yard stretch with about a third of them landing on us and the rest around the boat. even as we floated out of range they were still shooting in our direction and we could see the lead shot hitting the river behind us. We called 911 and told them where we were, not sure if they caught the lunatic or not. When we finally reached the landing we could see the dim lights of my pickup in the lot. Of course the battery was dead. a Quick call to our car spotter and he hung up on my buddy when he asked for help. I called him and he told me "I did not turn the lights on and its not my problem", obviously not concerned for 2 guys left stranded in the dark in the middle of no place. Whats up with people?


----------



## Daveldman (Jun 6, 2010)

so, I should be glad I stayed up in gaylord? did you guys catch any fish, at least?


----------



## abstract_72 (May 27, 2007)

Sounds like a bummer man.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

The shooter just had to know that you were there. I just cannot for the life of me believe how careless some people are. Regardless you do not shoot toward a river blindly and you have to judge how far the pellets will fly and know what is out there. I have passed up on nice bucks because I did not want to shoot toward a road. Safety is always a priority.


----------



## tannhd (Dec 3, 2010)

Sorry, I thought you were a duck.


----------



## open road (Jul 9, 2007)

Mio can be frontier land. I too have had some unpleasant encounters with some undesirable locals who seem to enjoy harassing fishermen. Be aware that 20+ years ago two deer hunters vanished from that area. Turns out they were beaten to death by a group of locals, their bodies were run through a brush chipper to destroy evidence, and their remains were fed to pigs. Check out the book "Darker Than Night" that was written about the incident. The crime went unsolved for years and finally was televised on Cold Case Files. A few years ago a witness finally came forward and enabled prosecution of two of the culprits. So two are in prison but the remainder of the group are probably still running loose in the Mio - McKinley - Glennie area. Not trying to scare you, just giving a heads up alert. My advice: stay out of the taverns in the McKinley area. If a burger and beer have appeal at the end of the day make the short drive into downtown Mio where you can relax in safety.


----------



## tannhd (Dec 3, 2010)

open road said:


> Mio can be frontier land. I too have had some unpleasant encounters with some undesirable locals who seem to enjoy harassing fishermen. Be aware that 20+ years ago two deer hunters vanished from that area. Turns out they were beaten to death by a group of locals, their bodies were run through a brush chipper to destroy evidence, and their remains were fed to pigs. Check out the book "Darker Than Night" that was written about the incident. The crime went unsolved for years and finally was televised on Cold Case Files. A few years ago a witness finally came forward and enabled prosecution of two of the culprits. So two are in prison but the remainder of the group are probably still running loose in the Mio - McKinley - Glennie area. Not trying to scare you, just giving a heads up alert. My advice: stay out of the taverns in the McKinley area. If a burger and beer have appeal at the end of the day make the short drive into downtown Mio where you can relax in safety.


 
What?!

Reminds of that movie Wrong Turn.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

tannhd said:


> What?!
> 
> Reminds of that movie Wrong Turn.


True story. Search the forums for "The Missing Hunters" There is a lot of info out there on that case.


----------



## birddog520 (Mar 16, 2005)

Just recieved a call from the C.O. that went out to investigate. She told me that she did not find anyone except some small game hunters that said they heard all the shooting and were wondering what was up. the boat had a bunch of probably #9 shot in it. 

No we only saw one nice fish in 2 days then I come home and see Streamside posted a picture of a 30" fish from the day before. I keep thinking if I put in my time I will figure it out but so far I have not caught a non Summertime good fish in that stretch. Spring and fall have me baffled.
-Jeff


----------



## swampswede (Jun 6, 2010)

birddog520 said:


> Just recieved a call from the C.O. that went out to investigate. She told me that she did not find anyone except some small game hunters that said they heard all the shooting and were wondering what was up. the boat had a bunch of probably #9 shot in it.
> 
> No we only saw one nice fish in 2 days then I come home and see Streamside posted a picture of a 30" fish from the day before. I keep thinking if I put in my time I will figure it out but so far I have not caught a non Summertime good fish in that stretch. Spring and fall have me baffled.
> -Jeff


 
Yeah I saw that picture of the 30 incher that Kelly caught in that very stretch. What a hog


----------



## ajax (Dec 10, 2006)

A few years back, I was fishing around Grayling in late June. Two days of rain blew my favorite rivers out, so I decided to fish the AS between Mio & Comins. After fishing most of the morning and early afternoon, I drove east looking for a burger & a cold beer. I stopped at a bar in McKinley, apparently the only game in town. The bar was populated by several tough looking gents who I'd guess were locals. LSS, I ordered a beer and burger, consumed both, and left in a hurry, inspired by the stares and remarks of the natives. They were much less than friendly.


----------



## Trevor (Jun 17, 2005)

" Go west young man "


----------



## ajax (Dec 10, 2006)

Trevor said:


> " Go west young man "


Ha! Yep, should have gone straight back to Ma's. Wotinhell was I thinking?


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

ajax said:


> A few years back, I was fishing around Grayling in late June. Two days of rain blew my favorite rivers out, so I decided to fish the AS between Mio & Comins. After fishing most of the morning and early afternoon, I drove east looking for a burger & a cold beer. I stopped at a bar in McKinley, apparently the only game in town. The bar was populated by several tough looking gents who I'd guess were locals. LSS, I ordered a beer and burger, consumed both, and left in a hurry, inspired by the stares and remarks of the natives. They were much less than friendly.



Interesting. I've always found the McKinley bar a friendly enough place, even late on weeknights when there were just three or four locals in the place with me. 

The one and only tavern up north I've been to and not felt welcome (or at least sensed my presence there bothered anyone) was a place on the main drag in Mio.


----------



## ajax (Dec 10, 2006)

Shupac said:


> Interesting. I've always found the McKinley bar a friendly enough place, even late on weeknights when there were just three or four locals in the place with me.
> 
> The one and only tavern up north I've been to and not felt welcome (or at least sensed my presence there bothered anyone) was a place on the main drag in Mio.


There was something about the hat I was wearing that offended them. A beat up fedora brought forth unkind remarks about Indiana Jones & fly fishermen. These guys apparently had no use for either.


----------



## clintonking2.0 (Apr 19, 2011)

I wish those types would come to my town and make comments like that.
They would not be happy at all, to all in that area that are like that and the people
That were doing the shooting. You are trash!!


----------

